# I think I’m in trouble



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 16, 2020)

So I’ve had this plants start mid April and now I’m into week 5 of flower and my leaves just gave out we have a had a ton a of rain like 6 days of heavy as rain plus a week before that we had medium rain all that week to so now my plant seems like it is dying

yesterday I added some white distilledvinegar to my water and it was 6.0 my soil was 8 it dropped it to 6.8 to6.9 this morning and it looks like more leaves have gotten worse


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Whats your PH. They look hungry. Need Nitrogen thats for sure. Check your PH of your run off. And those probes dont work worth a crap for PH has been my experience.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 16, 2020)

Damn I need soil test kit Yea next time I’m going with pro mix or King roots. Cause this trying to find the right level with cheap dirt is not the way to go 
I did 25% on pure composted cow manure 
10%gravel and clay on bottom
Rest potting soil 
I fed some kgro all purpose 15-30-15 yesterday and it still is wilting


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 16, 2020)

Wrong fertilizer my friend. 15-30-15 not good.You need more nitrogen in vegg.
I actually use my pool test kit to test my run off. Works just fine.


----------



## pute (Aug 16, 2020)

Chronical, There is a thread in the Sick plants and problems thread that you should read.  I think it will help.....the thread is called......*A beginners guide to asking for help/HELP US HELP YOU*


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 17, 2020)

Yea I lowered ph for 8.3 to 6.5 it’s a lil perkier but idk


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 17, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> Wrong fertilizer my friend. 15-30-15 not good.You need more nitrogen in vegg.
> I actually use my pool test kit to test my run off. Works just fine.


And I’m on 5 week of flower not veg so lower nitrogen should be fine, right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks Hungry


----------



## Oldbay (Aug 17, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> And I’m on 5 week of flower not veg so lower nitrogen should be fine, right?



fade seems a little aggressive/early so I would give them some Nitrogen.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 17, 2020)

I fed fish emulsion, 15-30-15 bloom booster mg, flower fuel 1-34-32, and some urine to boost nitrogen to see if it’ll help 

I’m definitely gonna do a compost on bottom then a blend of compost, soil, and perlite on topnext grow and fabric pot instead of a bucket


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 17, 2020)

Crap ,,,sorry my friend. I have no idea what pictures i was seeing in my old ass head.
Yes less nitrogen is definitely better in flower.
Must of had a brain fart.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 17, 2020)

Should I take off all the dead leaves yellow that have wilted with no return?
the branches on those two dead looking ones the stems and main parts are brown and the rest are that red and green so idk all this happed over the heavy rain we have had past two weeks but should I worry


----------



## burnie (Aug 17, 2020)

Only for aesthetic purposes or if they`re blockin` budsites from light . At 6 weeks , they look ok to me . 
peace


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 18, 2020)

pull all yellow leaf, they are not doing any good.  They will just turn brown and you dont want brown leaf hanging around.  Stop feeding them! it sounds like you are using soil.  I do not use soil myself, but the process is very similar.  If in soil I would not concentrate on ph, most soils have sufficient buffers that ph is not an issue.  I would let her dry out and then feed straight water.  I dont see anything alarming there, maybe a slight nute lock if anything but imho they look pretty good.More often than not a flush, not chasing deficiencies, is the answer to nute lockout.  Keep in mind leaves will yellow over time, just pull them off they are really easy to remove.  I would def let them get their feet dry though

2b2s


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 18, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> Yea I lowered ph for 8.3 to 6.5 it’s a lil perkier but idk


I think i would place this plant in a bigger pot or bag, with some nitrogen.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 18, 2020)

Thank you for the info will do, its worth a try this is a learn and go thing that I hope that I can get pretty good at this from seed clone reveg soil hydro I want to learn it all I’ve read grow guides, watched guide after guide but still growing is the best experience


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 18, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> Thank you for the info will do, its worth a try this is a learn and go thing that I hope that I can get pretty good at this from seed clone reveg soil hydro I want to learn it all I’ve read grow guides, watched guide after guide but still growing is the best experience


I think i would use a 5 gallon homer bucket, gotta drill your own holes. Fox Farm Grow Big worked very well for me after i figured out i wasn't giving them enough. Do one thing at time so you dont loose track, good luck.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 18, 2020)

I keep notes in my phone to keep dates of everything and yea I did do the repot I have some gravel in bottom then pure composted cow manure with added microbes and perlite potting soil 50/50 for around the outside and same thing up top without manure that fed plant until week four of flower it vegged for almost two months and it was root bound so I’m glad I did go through


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 19, 2020)

So here is the repot pic




So I hope it takes well but the reason I have repotted plant is that it looks like these two branches got some root rot or mold or too much moisture but idk they look rough










But the rest of them look fine with green and red throughout the stems and leaves except those two are rust like brown with some moldy looking dots on stems so here is a pic of the bud that rest of them look like, healthy, right?




So should I remove the two week ones or just let them go? I’m afraid it’s gonna put too much strain on the rest of the plant if I take away or leave I just repotted so idk if it will kill it


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

I have never transplanted a plant so late in flower,  1st week after flower started is the latest I ever have done so.
You put the plant into shock,


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 19, 2020)

Yea I know but trust me at the rate that this plant was decreasing in looks and overall health was dropping so fast and non stop everyday this pic was just last week 
should I leave those two branches or remove they look dead af compared to rest


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 19, 2020)

I would leave it and see , may bounce back , 
The plant will have to slow in growth to heal itself now.
But I never did a trans that late in flower  .
May be fine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 19, 2020)

I agree. Did you flush?


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 19, 2020)

Bubbletrouble said:


> I agree. Did you flush?



Yea I did I had a 55 gallon drum half well water that had been out for about 48 hours and half rain But it was only 35-40gal full Then did 1gallon light nutes with Neptune fish emu, 1tsb 100%raw organic honey in a lil warm water to top off the gallon

p.s. my well water is in 400s for ppm


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 20, 2020)

So it’s been two days since repot and we had a lot of rain last night butthe down claw from transplant shock or overwater from flush cause it was clawing yesterday but it rained last night a good bit and the claw is still the same




so two questions
how long you think it will take to Dry, for like each watering cycle?

and still the branch in the middle has some serious issues, is it harming plant?(if you scroll up a few post I posted some more pics of what that section looks like) it’s all brown rusty colored and like rough spots and curly some green or yellow and some of the leaves are dead


----------



## burnie (Aug 21, 2020)

You`re worryin` too much CC . It`s a wild plant !! Just let her dry out good and pull the dead off . Nothin` but water now . 

peace


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2020)

Let her dry out. You do not want to be removing a whole stalk at this point in flower just because it looks bad. Hopefully it will dry out and perk up. Sending green mojo your way.


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 21, 2020)

Thanks guys I’m trying to let dry out but it rained again last night, it has rained 16 out of the past 20 days, I feel like it’s never gonna stop


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 21, 2020)

ChronicalClouds said:


> Thanks guys I’m trying to let dry out but it rained again last night, it has rained 16 out of the past 20 days, I feel like it’s never gonna stop


Is it possible to cover her up when it rains?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Aug 21, 2020)

Is it just one branch that has dry/ dead leaves?


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 21, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Is it just one branch that has dry/ dead leaves?


it is 2 out of like 16, in the pic it’s the one to the right and then about half way down you can see top of other



JoseyWales said:


> Is it possible to cover her up when it rains?


And yea I’ve been sliding up to my door between screen and main door blowing fan upward to keep leaves dry and rain away then a umbrella to have it all covered I even keep a little e27 Base 2700k led a21 Bulb size just too add some light and red when it’s darker from a lot of rain clouds but my soil still gets wet so I have a beach umbrella in the back of car if never used I’m going to figure out how to set it up when the rain comes I can just slide it over plant


----------



## BlackBart (Aug 22, 2020)

I would check your stems very carefully and see if you have any worm holes also you might have root aphids . Look man there's a lot of possibilities . Take a slice of potato and put it on top of the soil over night and check it with a magnify scope and see if you have bugs .


----------



## JoseyWales (Aug 22, 2020)

BlackBart said:


> I would check your stems very carefully and see if you have any worm holes also you might have root aphids . Look man there's a lot of possibilities . Take a slice of potato and put it on top of the soil over night and check it with a magnify scope and see if you have bugs .


Nice tip.


----------



## pute (Aug 22, 2020)

Good I see you bart!


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 22, 2020)

BlackBart said:


> I would check your stems very carefully and see if you have any worm holes also you might have root aphids . Look man there's a lot of possibilities . Take a slice of potato and put it on top of the soil over night and check it with a magnify scope and see if you have bugs .


Thanks I’ll do that as soon as sun goes down and see what happens by morning


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 23, 2020)

So I had these little white bugs on the potato I read online it’s normally just soil mites and they are fine but honestly idk as long as they only eat decaying plant or compost material and are purposely put in by manufacturers for turning compost into usable food did plants so hopefully It’s all good plants looking a lot better too
Also I did cut those two branches off they dried out but flower wilted and was drying more and more I read in a few different guides that when something is dying like that it put stress on the plant trying to fix that one problem causing everything healthy to not grow to it full potential and to remove and I’ve heard honey to be a anti fungal/bacterial plus root stimulator so I took a tad bit on my glove finger tip and rubbed at base where branch was removed 

I cut in the morning the honey protected and dried/sealed spots over by lunch time Safest way to remove branch without chance of getting infected by leaving in open air imho

also in the new seedling pic does it look like it is reaching for light or is that normal looking for Blue Cheese


----------



## burnie (Aug 23, 2020)

Yep , they should "pray" to the light .  Not all plants do tho` .  Some plants droop even when healthy . And they`ll droop in high temps and under watering . 
peace


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 26, 2020)

So I poke into soil to see how wet or if root ball has been able to breath it seems like it clumped up and is kinda damp even though other parts are drying it is making my leaves drop and curl in and down but then at the half the tops they look healthy as can be then others real bad down claw


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 30, 2020)

So this is what it sickness My has looks like and it’s back again so I flushed yesterday and have cleared out anything dead or yellow 

Also, Thursday it will be end of 8 week first of 9th but I believe I’m going to do a staged harvest since some colas are way more dense and healthy compared to other branches that are lower/weaker so the question is, idk, if I should just leave everything as is and harvest each cola as they are ready and see if the weaklings return strong with it being a staged harvest or remove weak/thin parts to help stronger colas get even more nutrients/dense since plant won’t focus on them to bring them to uniformity?

P.S. Can you see that rust color on branch, and do you have any ideas on what it might be?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## burnie (Aug 30, 2020)

Never had much luck at all lettin` lower buds grow after cutting of bigger branches . They may get frostier but seldom get much bigger .  Please......prove me wrong !!  lol
peace


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Aug 30, 2020)

burnie said:


> Never had much luck at all lettin` lower buds grow after cutting of bigger branches . They may get frostier but seldom get much bigger .  Please......prove me wrong !!  lol
> peace


Well if that’s the case then I’ll test and see worth a shot if they can get a lil frothier


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 26, 2020)

So no from now on I think I remove the damaged branches only had one and it felt like it was hold plant back but now rest of the plant looks great some of lower branches did fine but yea larf will be gone next time

start of 12 weeks


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 26, 2020)

Been a few days since I visited your journal but boy-o-boy, that plant is looking so much better now.   I bet you can't wait to smoke her.


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 26, 2020)

My best advice is stop - don’t do anything more, just give the plant time to bounce back. It will take 2 weeks minimum to see results of anything done up to now.
When I coach new growers and they start experiencing issues like this the first thing I tell them Is just leave the plant alone. Don’t water until the container feels light and don’t give them anything else. This is a very hardy weed and 90% of the time it will recover from our mistakes if we just leave it be.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 26, 2020)

plant looks good..what is the fragrance like?

.enjoy the harvest


----------



## ChronicalClouds (Sep 27, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> plant looks good..what is the fragrance like?
> 
> .enjoy the harvest



Citrus mainly light undertones of spice maybe


Cannagrammy said:


> Been a few days since I visited your journal but boy-o-boy, that plant is looking so much better now.   I bet you can't wait to smoke her.


new calyx are forming inbetween older calyx  still I feel I have at least another week for tops me then lower and after maybe 3 or 4 weeks more to finish inside/lower areas


----------

